# Sturgis



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Oceola said:


> .


No kidding. Need to be a shovel vendor in Sturgis. LOL


----------



## 2hotrodz (Jun 19, 2016)

That would be fun to watch.


----------

